# Looking for work Visa/ visa sponsors for Canada



## kishon Deb (Oct 14, 2012)

Dear Sir/Madam

I am an Electrical & Electronics Engineer with one year of Industrial experience as an Executive Electrical dpt. I am very much willing to relocate in Canada for work and Residency. Kindly Provide me guideline so that I can move Immediately to Canada . Please Guide me through job Vacancy for over seas placement or any other option for immigration.


----------

